# Zucchini/cucumber peels?



## Snapper925 (Apr 26, 2012)

Are these okay to feed to my redfoot on occasion?


----------



## dmmj (Apr 26, 2012)

Absolutely


----------



## JoesMum (Apr 26, 2012)

Definitely


----------



## Snapper925 (Apr 26, 2012)

Alright great!
Also wondering if my sulcata and hermanns can have some?
Thanks!


----------



## JoesMum (Apr 26, 2012)

In moderation, they can all eat it. It has a very high water content and can cause diarrhoea if too much is fed.


----------



## dmmj (Apr 26, 2012)

For their treat sure, remember though moderation is the key, red foots can have a bigger part of their diet be fruits and vegetables than sulcatas and hermanns.


----------



## Snapper925 (Apr 26, 2012)

Alright this will be a once in a while treat, have some feels from making dinner


----------



## Madkins007 (Apr 26, 2012)

I was just going to mention that often the peels and rind, and even stems and stalks have lots of good stuff in them- even things like banana peel and melon rind. I remove as little as I can when I am feeding stuff to my red-footeds.


----------



## JoesMum (Apr 26, 2012)

The tops off the strawberries are good too. You get the nice red bit, they get the fibre of the green bit and any red that's stuck to it


----------



## Snapper925 (Apr 26, 2012)

I wish I would have asked this sooner, these will all be a great addition to my redfoots diet


----------

